# Кинезиолог Ростовцев Евгений



## root4star (27 Мар 2017)

В целом методами Кинезиологии владеет. Но в причине болей разобраться не пытается. Снимки МРТ не смотрит. Применяет как по учебнику. То есть может поможет, а может и нет. В итоге некий результат есть, но основная проблема так и осталась. Внятной системы упражнений, которые нужны для поддержания по итогу не формируется. На мой взгляд можно обращаться с простыми или локальными проблемами или если что-то случилось недавно - потянули или сорвали. Для сложных или запущенных случаев скорее не подходит.
Все оц суждение.


----------



## La murr (27 Мар 2017)

@root4star, здравствуйте!
С какой проблемой Вы обращались к доктору Ростовцеву?


----------



## doc (27 Мар 2017)

root4star написал(а):


> В целом методами Кинезиологии владеет.


Кинезиология - лженаука.
Собственных методов лечения у них нет. Только диагностика.
Зачем нужна их кондовая "диагностика", если уже сделали МРТ?


----------



## root4star (27 Мар 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @root4star, здравствуйте!
> С какой проблемой Вы обращались к доктору Ростовцеву?



Не совсем понял вопрос. Обращался как и все тут наверно - с болями в спине.



doc написал(а):


> Кинезиология - лженаука.
> Собственных методов лечения у них нет. Только диагностика.
> Зачем нужна их кондовая "диагностика", если уже сделали МРТ?


Не вполне могу согласиться. В моем случае, судя по МРТ, так болеть не должно. Артроз и спондилез так болеть не могут, а грыж у меня нет. Есть опыт с так сказать с мануальной терапией старой закалки, в центре у Сителя. Блоки там снимаются во всех направлениях симметрично. Фактически без учета состояния мышц. Кинезиологии предварительно определяют направление. Что касается гипотонии и гипертонуса мышц тут конечно ничего нового нет и массажисты это делают давно. Но все вместе я встречал только у кинезиологов. Ну или ман терапевтов, использующих такую диагностику. Правда пока не удалось найти спеца и решить проблему.


----------



## doc (28 Мар 2017)

root4star написал(а):


> Не вполне могу согласиться.


Если человек согласен, чтобы его дурили, нет проблем.


----------



## root4star (28 Мар 2017)

doc написал(а):


> Если человек согласен, чтобы его дурили, нет проблем.



Знаете, когда болит и болит, хватаешься за каждую возможность. Тут уж все зависит от порядочности "врача". Уж больно сладкая тема лечение болей в спине. Особенно пока нет устоявшихся подходов, дающих результат с высокой вероятностью. В центре кинезиологии профессора Васильевой за несколько сеансов вообще сделали только три движения, похожих на манипуляции, да и то кончиками пальцев. Все остальное время искали паразитов и предлагали бады. И это при том, что сама Васильева ни в одном своем видео по кинезиологии про паразитов ни разу не упоминает. Наверно есть еще чувство собственного достоинста. Но в массе своей да согласен - то разнообразие, что предлагается сейчас для лечения спины - только бизнес и ничего личного. Проверено на личном опыте.


----------



## Тигги (28 Мар 2017)

root4star написал(а):


> Снимки МРТ не смотрит.


 Была у другого "уникального" специалиста кинезиолога. Его также не интересовали заботливо принесенные мной снимки МРТ.  Да что там говорить,* его даже не интересовала я*, а только мой спинной мозг, к которому он прислушивался. Так и сказал: " Общаюсь с пациентом через спинной мозг, минуя центральную нервную систему."  После разговора с моим спинным мозгом, надавил с треском на структурно измененные позвонки и  даже наличие опухолей в 1см не остановило "уникального" специалиста. 
Что-то я подзабыла о своем " уникальном специалисте по мышцам - кинезиологе", надо бы тоже о нем отзыв написать.


----------



## GULIAF (28 Мар 2017)

По-моему,  если кинезиолог не показывает упражнения, -он ничто. Он должен восстановить правильный стереотип движений, в результате потери которого и начались проблемы.  А именно-стереотип ходьбы


----------



## root4star (28 Мар 2017)

На мой сугубо пациентский взгляд проблема заключается в следующем. В данной области медицины - болей в спине - очень много информации о том, что *может* болеть. _Один персонаж на консультации упоминал даже нерв Люшка как причину болей, чем меня крайне заинтересовал, так как вопрос - а может ли болеть непосредственно сам МП диск - меня давно интересует._ А вот на вопрос *что болит у конкретного пациента*, а не что вообще может болеть, ответа чаще всего пока нет. То есть результат диагностики при отсутствии явных патологий носит вероятностный характер. Отсюда и такое количество "уникальных" специалистов и методик. Мне пока не попался ни один специалист, который сначала пытался бы установить причину болей, а потом уже выбирал метод лечения. Как это собственно происходит в других областях.
Что касается самой кинезиологии, то такая ситуация с ней скорее всего потому, что кроме мышечного тестирования как некоего диагностического дополнения к мануальной терапии она предложить ничего не может. _Тут я не эксперт и возможно что-то подобное использовалост и раньше._ А деньги хочется зарабатывать здесь и сейчас. Поэтому объект лечения - опорно-двигательный аппарат, заменяется на человека в целом и говорится, что причина болей в спине может быть вообще в чем угодно, так как все в человеке взаимосвязано. Так как скорее всего это действительно так, но научной базы под этим пока нет, то наиболее яркие проявления этого используются в целях маркетинга (видео в интернете полно и это действительно производит впечатление). Фактически кинезиологи учат кинезиологов учить других кинезиологов. При этом системной методики диагностики и лечения по-прежнему не предлагается. Поэтому когда доходит до лечения у таких "чистых" кинезиологов, то несистемность подхода чувствуется почти сразу и реальный эффект крайне низкий. Причем некоторые сразу лечат человека в в целом и уходят например в лечение паразитов, а некоторые пытаются работать с позвоночником. В одной и той же клинике мне попадались сразу оба типа.


----------



## Evenelf (28 Мар 2017)

root4star написал(а):


> так как вопрос - а может ли болеть непосредственно сам МП диск - меня давно интересует


Однажды был на приеме у невролога ещё в начале своей "болезненной эпопеи".  Так вот что он сказал попытаюсь передать дословно: "У Вас есть грыжа, есть разрыв, диск травмирован. По последней информации всё же выяснили что наружная поверхность диска имеет нервные рецепторы и может давать боль". Это я за что купил за то и продал. На какие исследования или мнения он ссылался мне неизвестно, может где то не дословно получилось (больше года прошло уже) но посыл именно такой был, но ключевым моментом запомнилось "всё же ... имеет нервные рецепторы", что говорит о большой спорности в данной области. В итоге в заключении было написано "дискогенная люмбаишиалгия" Со стороны мне кажется что если и имеет диск рецепторы то возможно и может какое то время болеть, но не хронически это уж точно.


----------



## La murr (28 Мар 2017)

Данная тема создана, как отзыв о конкретном специалисте.
Прошу не загружать её не относящейся к отзыву информацией.
Спасибо за понимание!


----------

